# How to Open Port in PPTP VPN or in Ubuntu.



## sammartin8935 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello All,
I have been struggling to get all the port open on my external IP. I tried, no-ip, port forwarding in the router, third party VPN (Ivacy VPN) to open ports on my external IP. All failed for some reasons. So finally, I created AWS account to create my VPN server. I Launched Ubuntu Linux, configured PPTP VPN in it and now I'm able to connect to VPN(which I just created) to my laptop which is running Kali linux.
NOTE: 1. AWS instance is Ubuntu 2. My laptop is Kali.
but the problem is:
I tried to check port status in http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/: Firstly, I connected to ubuntu instance, then listened the port from my Ubuntu instance using "nc -lvp4444" and checked the port it showed as Open. but when I do the same in Kali Linux in which the VPN is connected, it is showing as Closed.

Sorry for bad english, please tell me if you don't understand the scenario.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2018)

This is a FreeBSD support forum, we do not support any other OS.

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed.


----------

